# Making a Mac decision.



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2012)

Currently I have an HP dual core convertible tablet PC with 3GB running Windows 7-32.  I use it mainly for giving Nature talks, teaching classes in Nature Photography as a Powerpoint and occasional travel.  My desk machine is also an HP. A Desktop with 4 cores, 6GB and 3.1TB of internal storage. 

I've been thinking about replacing the Laptop with a MacBook Pro.  And also replacing the Desktop as my primary machine. 
My thoughts are that I could pull most of the Desktop internal storage as an external suppliment to the MBP and use the two existing DVi-D and HDMI monitors with the MBP.   Here is how I spec'd the MBP:

15" MBP
*Configuration*


2.4GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
8GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM — 2x4GB
750GB Serial ATA Drive @ 7200 rpm
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)


MacBook Pro 15-inch Hi-Res Antiglare Widescreen Display
Backlit Keyboard (English) & User's Guide
Accessory Kit





However, For about the same price I can get this iMac. 
27" iMac
*Configuration*

3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 4x4GB
1TB Serial ATA Drive
AMD Radeon HD 6970M 1GB GDDR5

Apple Magic Mouse + Magic Trackpad
Apple Wireless Keyboard (English) & User's Guide
Accessory Kit
 With the iMac, I can use one of the two monitors and relegate the older monitor and HP to occasional use.  This creates a small dilemma in that I have the old laptop as my only portable laptop.  Defeating the original intent. 

I can't afford an iMac and a MBA, but that is another option for sometime in the far future.

So, I seek advice, speculation and recommendation.


----------



## Rob Douglas (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the replacement of your desktop with a laptop a need or want? IMO the iMac would be a no brainer if you do not NEED the laptop as a primary. I would deal with the older laptop to have that iMac and look to upgrade the laptop at a later date. But it really comes down to which one you are going to get the better/most use of for the money.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 3, 2012)

Same thoughts as Rob. 

I don't have an iMac but do use them when Adobe hire me for trade shows. Generally the show lighting is challenging, but I don't have a problem with the shiny screens. The other thing is the standard keyboard - pretty but if I ever bought an iMac, I'd be looking for a beefier alternative. Maybe the one with a numeric keypad?

John


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2012)

Initially, I thought I might replace my aging laptop and my perfectly good Desktop with a MBP.  To use the MBP as a Desktop, I'll need it to support two external monitors and have an additional a wireless keyboard and mouse or trackpad.  In doing all of this the price of the MBP goes up and I find that I can get an iMac with larger HD, 16GB RAM and a faster CPU for about $1000USD less than the MBP Ithin I need.  I would prefer not to have to spend that $1000 now and I could buy an MBA later (for that $1000) 

I need a laptop for occasional classes and lectures and I need a field laptop to take on photo trips.  And it  was the aging laptop that I set out to replace.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like you're on a slippery slope to buying the whole lot!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2012)

FWIW, a few years ago I started out with a MacBook Pro as my sole computer, after switching from a Windows desktop+laptop.  Hooked up an external monitor and fast external hard drives, and ran a post-processing business from that for a year before buying a desktop.  These are not low end machines we're talking about, even for a laptop.  Ideal case scenario, you'd love both, but I wouldn't rule just the MBP with thunderbolt for the minute.  I would say RAM will end up being your greatest limitation, but only if you tend to multitask.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 3, 2012)

On a MBP you can go to 8 or 16 GB of RAM now through OWC! And huge internal drives!

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2012)

Oooooooh 16gb on the MBP would make it a much closer decision.  Nice find Don!


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 3, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Oooooooh 16gb on the MBP would make it a much closer decision.  Nice find Don!


Yup, check out OWC.



Don


----------



## clee01l (Jan 3, 2012)

DonRicklin said:


> On a MBP you can go to 8 or 16 GB of RAM now through OWC! And huge internal drives!
> 
> Don


Is it correct that I would have to buy a MBP with the OEM 750GB HD and 4 GB of RAM and then purchase separately a larger HD  and  8/16 GB RAM?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 3, 2012)

Cletus, I'd get the faster HD from Apple as it is not much difference and get the RAM elsewhere.

Looks like I'll have RAM upgrade before long, didn't realise the MBP could take 16GB!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 4, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Is it correct that I would have to buy a MBP with the OEM 750GB HD and 4 GB of RAM and then purchase separately a larger HD  and  8/16 GB RAM?


Yes you order the MBP with standard RAM. OWC has a rebate program, cash back for RAM. That's what I did! 

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 4, 2012)

DonRicklin said:


> Yup, check out OWC.



I've bought RAM and SSD's from them for the last few years, and had it shipped to the UK.  Great company (and their catalogs are SO tempting!!! ).  I didn't realise the MBP could go to 16gb now though - that makes it a much easier decision.


----------



## edgley (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't forget about the Apple refurb section on their store page:
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac

Can get machines upto 30% off, with all the same details as a new machine.
Just got a MBA before Christmas, with the magical 30% discount.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 7, 2012)

An interim update: I think I have my laptop/PowerPoint presentation issue resolved. I now have an iPad and Keypoint. The iPad also does a pretty good job with PS Express and RAW images from my camera card.  

Next, I'll need to work on the bank account to get that iMac for the desk.


----------



## edgley (Jan 13, 2012)

False economy; 3 years down the line you can sell your Mac for at least half of what you paid for it.
Just checked on ebay; my Pro which turns 4 this summer is selling for 2/3rds of what I paid for it!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 14, 2012)

Cletus, you are just resisting the inevitable!!!!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 14, 2012)

Resistance is futile! You will be assimilated. 

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Jan 31, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Resistance is futile! You will be assimilated.
> 
> Hal


Final Update:  I have been assimilated. I'm now the owner of a 27" iMac w/ 16GB .  I'll be updating my profile as soon as I  assimilate a little more.  LR is installed and my Catalog copied over flawlessly. (I only copied over ~25 GB of master image files, but the rest (275GB) are going to be added as soon as I can show the iMac where they are located on the Windows PC and decide where I want to let them stay on the Mac world. 

With the purchase of the iMac, we now have two iPads, an iPhone, an AppleTV and an iPod.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 31, 2012)

Brilliant Cletus!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 31, 2012)

Happy days!  You should be warned, they do have a tendency to breed - once you buy one, there's no going back.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 31, 2012)

Now you can learn iPhoto properly!!!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 31, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Now you can learn iPhoto properly!!!


Actually, with the Photostream2folder app that Victoria pointed out, I may never need to open iPhoto.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 31, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Happy days!  You should be warned, they do have a tendency to breed - once you buy one, there's no going back.


Yes, it all began when I upgraded my iPnone 3G to a 4s.  Soon the iPhone wanted a big brother.  Not long after the iPad2 arrived and it wanted a sister - a second iPad2.  Then everyone started crying for their Mom. So, here I am


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 31, 2012)

Just wait till they start asking for Grandad!


----------



## virilon (Jul 12, 2012)

clee01l said:


> *Re: Making a Mac decision.*
> Yes, it all began when I upgraded my iPnone 3G to a 4s.  Soon the iPhone wanted a big brother.  Not long after the iPad2 arrived and it wanted a sister - a second iPad2.  Then everyone started crying for their Mom. So, here I am


lol, so the only thing missing now is the New iPad? I personally try to avoid anything Apple for the so-called Apple tax but I have to admit, they make really nice gadgets..


----------

